# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Handrail for stairs on deck

## dan76n

Hi all,
Does anyone know what the guidlines are in QLD for the requirement of a handrail on open stairs on a timber deck?
I have a timber deck which I will be adding a set of stairs to to lead down to my current deck im building
I will be using a pair of steel stringers with timber stairs, the drop will be around 1500mm from deck to deck.
will I need hand rails on this?

----------


## pawnhead

I believe that if the drop is more than a metre, then you need a handrail, minimum 1000mm, or 865mm to tread nosing for a staircase handrail. And a 125mm sphere should not be able to pass through any gaps, including between treads I believe. 
A couple of threads that may interest you:  http://www.woodworkforums.com/showthread.php?t=33578 http://www.woodworkforums.com/showthread.php?t=43422  ausdesign is well versed in current regulations.  

> Handrail height min. 1000mm to landings etc - 865mm to steps.
> Tread min. 240mm max. 355mm

----------


## dan76n

I will have to open a pool fence to go down the stairs, does that have any impact on the requirements?

----------

